# Miracle Grow Spagnum Peat Moss



## charga (May 24, 2006)

I picked up a bag of Miracle Grow Spagnum Peat Moss for my substrate growing medium. Has there been any issues using this peat moss with PDF's in the tank? Is it a good soil to use? I've read in other threads that the Miracle Grow Orchid mix has harmfull affects on frogs.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

I have no idea if its harmful or not but if I were you I'd look on the package and see if it has any added chemicals or fertilizers.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

I've been using it for my background and soil layer, and haven't had any problems with it at all.


----------



## charga (May 24, 2006)

Thanx for the response guys, it does say "Enriched with Miracle Gro liquid plant food". So looks like it's going to do ok according to tyler who's had no problems. Good...peace of mind cause you never know till you ask.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i wouldnt use it if it says it has plant food in it 
i too have used it (regular old peat nothing added) for the background with somce cocobark mixed in and it looks nice but i do think it tends to rot pretty quick as a substrate if you keep it to soggy


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I agree with the above. Start with something like organic compost, long light brown sphagnum, even coco fiber, mixed. This will break down to eventually release plant nutrients more slowly and once the frogs are introduced, or even before, will begin a biological recycling process. In the beginning, none of the typical green tropical vivarium plants we use needs special fertilization. One of the problems in the long run, is keeping many of them under control rather than artificially stimulating growth. In my experience, the dark brown sphagnum peat moss for gardens can get pretty soggy in a humid terrarium.

This is just my personal experience, but the Miracle-Grow products usually contain Perlite and vermiculite, both of which, while not particularly harmful, can become a pain in the butt if you have circulating waterways. These additives may also stick to the frogs and annoy them.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

Me three. If it says it's got plant food in it, I wouldn't use it.


----------

